# Bumper pull Vs. Gooseneck



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Gooseneck / 5th wheel is dramatically more stable, number 1 thing in my books.

They ride better. Buy a GN with axles towards the back of the trailer and they ride *dramatically* better vs a centre-axled tag trailer. 

You can get into/out of tight places easier because you can turn them dramatically tighter vs a bumper pull.

Longer trailer doesn't mean longer overall length because a lot of the trailer overlaps the truck.

The gooseneck area inside the trailer is a nice dry (and usually far more spacious vs any tag trailer) place to store keep stuff out of the weather. 

Just be sure your truck is up the realities of a GN trailer. The pin/ball weights are *signifigantly* more than a tag trailer and can overwhelm a half ton very easily into unsafe territory. If it's a rear-axled GN configuration this is even more dramatic and can easily put you into dually truck territory based on pinweights, so pick your trailer wisely based on your trucks capabilities.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I adore goosenecks. Unfortunately, I only have a bumper pull right now.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

PrivatePilot said:


> Gooseneck / 5th wheel is dramatically more stable, number 1 thing in my books.
> 
> They ride better. Buy a GN with axles towards the back of the trailer and they ride *dramatically* better vs a centre-axled tag trailer.
> 
> ...


This is basically what I've heard. Gooseneck is generally a better option if your truck can handle it, but don't overload your truck for the sake of having one. That's not from personal experience, though... just what I've heard from horse trailer folks.


----------



## CAP (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your opinions, defiantly sounds like the gooseneck would be the best choice, my biggest downfall with it is you loose the ability to use your box but the pros out way the cons.. 
The couple trailers I'm looking at defiantly aren't pushing the limit of my truck, I come from a long line of truckers, so I keep on top of my weights specially since I'll be hauling my babies!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Sometimes what you would have hauled in the box will fit in the nose.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

CAP said:


> my biggest downfall with it is you loose the ability to use your box


Not necessarilly, the footprint of a gooseneck in the back of the truck is very small. Yes, you couldn't haul a round bale with you, but you can still get 4 or 5 squares (or whatever else you want) back there no problem. Just be sure to secure anything light, GN's/5'th wheels create weird wind currents in the bed and will suck out or toss around lighter items.


----------



## CAP (Jun 18, 2014)

For the most part all I'd use the box for is hay, but my husband and I have been considering moving to the states (he's from there) so it would have been nice to have the room in the box for the move if we do go, if not it's not a huge loss to me, it's more him not liking the idea which I'm unsure why. I know for sure for that long of a haul I would defiantly want a gooseneck, possibly moving there is why I'm allowed to update my trailer now, my husband told me I'd have to sell one of the horses for us to take them down there since we only have a 2 horse trailer right now, but I told him I can't part with anyone lol.


----------

